# Synthetic Corks



## Pumpkinman

I know that this topic probably has been beaten to death, *but, for those of you that have tried them*, will they work with the Italian Floor Corker and the Portuguese Corker?
I am just running out of space and will be bottling my whites soon, it will be easier to place them back in the cases and stack them, rather than try to make room for more shelving to lay them flat. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## JohnT

Trust me, go with a form of natural cork instead. 

Most find that, although a standard floor corker can be used, removal of synthietic corks can be rather difficult. 

Also, synthetic corks are not recomended for long term storage. If you plan to keep your wine for more than 3 to 6 years (depending on the synthetic you choose) you will run an increased risk of oxidation.


----------



## Dugger

Tom - I have been using Nomacorc synthetics for a number of years now with the Portuguese corker (burgundy one) with absolutely no problem. Some people have experienced creasing but this has not happened to me. I also find that they are no more difficult than corks to remove so this has not been a problem for me. There are other types of synthetics out there that may be more difficult, like the white ones given out with the RQ's from Spagnols a few years ago. These I did not like.


----------



## ShawnDTurner

I second Dugger, Nomacorc is all I use. I love them! You are seeing these corks used more and more commercially. Corked wine will be a thing of the past!


----------



## grapeman

I have used all types of corks and the Nomacorc comes out easier than the agglomerated which I believe is what JohnT was referring to. They do get stuck in some bottles and can be a pain to remove. Nomacorcs slide right out, but they can crease with the floor corkers. We had the problem with one run of a dozen cases and needed to recork.


----------



## fivebk

I use Nomacorcs and have had no problems..... I guess it just boils down to your own preference ( what works or doesn't )

BOB


----------



## Pumpkinman

Perfect! I'll order 100 and see how it goes from there, thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

I have had no problem with Noma corks in my Portuguese corker. I only used them when I first started making wine. I do not use them anymore. They are made for fast drinking wines (1-3 years). Yes wineries do use them, but take notice it is on whites and blends they expect to be consumed within several years. I have only ruined cork screws on removing Noma corks.


----------



## seth8530

I used Norma corks with my "port" thus far I have not witnessed any of the scoring or cork removal issues people have mentioned.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I do use Nomacorc synthetics corks for the past 10 years or so - I do not have the room to lay my bottles on their sides. I did have a problem with creases before I replaced the jaws on the corker - I will now push down the cork atlest 1/4 '' and fill the top with wax - just for insurance. I just purshaed another 500 of them recently


----------



## Pumpkinman

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## JohnT

Runningwolf said:


> I have had no problem with Noma corks in my Portuguese corker. I only used them when I first started making wine. I do not use them anymore. They are made for fast drinking wines (1-3 years). Yes wineries do use them, but take notice it is on whites and blends they expect to be consumed within several years. I have only ruined cork screws on removing Noma corks.


 
I agree with RW, 

corks will never be fully replaced by synthetic simply because natural cork is far better for long term storage. I must admit that I am not sure if the synthetics i tested out were noma corks or not. Just from my experience, I found them very difficult to get back out of the bottle.

For a good resource in wine closures, I would recomend the book "Is this Bottle Corked?" by Kathleen Burk.

johnT.


----------



## GaDawg

Pumpkinman said:


> I know that this topic probably has been beaten to death, *but, for those of you that have tried them*, will they work with the Italian Floor Corker and the Portuguese Corker?
> I am just running out of space and will be bottling my whites soon, it will be easier to place them back in the cases and stack them, rather than try to make room for more shelving to lay them flat.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


***********************
If you are running out of space you should invite us over to help free up some bottles ;-}


----------



## Rocky

GaDawg, I thought that I would provide you with a little wine making music.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE4sgi4m1b8[/ame]


----------



## seth8530

Could anyone who has the information post an actual study that shows synthetic cork brands vs natural cork brands?


----------



## JohnT

seth8530 said:


> Could anyone who has the information post an actual study that shows synthetic cork brands vs natural cork brands?


 

As I said above.. 

I would recomend the book "Is this Bottle Corked?" by Kathleen Burk.

This book not only covers natural and synthetic corks, but also stelvin (screw caps) and glass closures.


----------



## GaDawg

Rocky, that is offencive and nauseating :-}
P.S. at one point the copyright for GT's fight song was owned by Paul McCartney so GT didn't even own its own fight song.


----------



## Rocky

GaDawg, I like the picture of the Model A! 

Tech has changed quite a bit since I was there in the early 1960's and I guess the Georgia rivalry is not what it used to be, since Tech left the SEC. I do like the addition of many more coeds. When I started there we has comething like 5700 men and 48 women! Not many women went into engineering at the time. I have not been back on campus since about 2002. It has really changed, much more crowded and more like a urban area than a college. Bobby Dodd was our coach at the time and now the Stadium (which when I was there was known as Grant Field) is named after him. Makes me feel old, probably because I am!


----------



## JohnT

I know that this might be a shock, but even though I might be a confirmed yankee from New Jersey, I am a Ga Bulldawgs fan!

In my area, there is not much in the way of "big school" football. Sure, we have Rutgers, but they are not much of a team. 

My Wife's uncle (Charlie) retired to the north west Georgia mountains. He ended up getting married to an authentic Georgia Peach. She was such a fantastic lady! I think it took me all of 2 seconds to grow very fond of her. 

She had this very proper side to her. She loved to sew and during one of the Dawgs/Tech games she sat in her sewing room watching the game on an old B&W tv while the rest of us watched on a big screen in an adjoining room. 

Well, at one point, the Dawgs funbled and from the sewing room everybody heard an ear wrenching "OW, SHEEEEEEIT". 

We all laughed. She explained later that although she was a proper southern lady, she was first a Dawgs fan. 

The next year, they took me and my wife to our first live college game (again the thanksgiving Dawgs/Tech game). I was stunned! I has never been to a big college game on did not know what all the fuss was about. What an experience! I have been a Dawgs fan ever since.

Go DAWGS!


----------



## GaDawg

Some say that ladies go to Tech to find a husband. The odds are good, but the goods are odd

In the 60's we had two Gainesville High School football players that went to Tech. Billy Martin and Billy Lothridge. 

The rivalry is not what it used to be but let Tech win one and it will be back!
P.S. It is still Grant Field, but Bobby Dodd Stadium.


----------



## ke3ju

Where is the best place to order Nomacorc Synthetic Corks from?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Rocky

GaDawg said:


> Some say that ladies go to Tech to find a husband. The odds are good, but the goods are odd LMAO!
> 
> In the 60's we had two Gainesville High School football players that went to Tech. Billy Martin and Billy Lothridge. Remember them well! Lothridge was the QB and Martin was a big, tall receiver.
> 
> The rivalry is not what it used to be but let Tech win one and it will be back! Makes it tough when players acutally have to go to class.
> 
> P.S. It is still Grant Field, but Bobby Dodd Stadium.


 We always referred to it as "Grant Field" but I guess the offical name was "Tech Stadium." I always thought it was odd to have a field named after a Union General, anyway

Our basefall field was called "Rose Bowl Stadium" and if I am not mistaken it was from a Rose Bowl game in 1929 where a California player (Roy "Wrong Way" Riegels) ran the wrong way and Tech won with a safety, 8-7.


----------



## GaDawg

Grant Field was named after Hugh Inman Grant.

I believe "Rose Bowl Stadium" was paid for with money from that game.

The University of Georgia is a national leader among public universities in the numbers of major scholarships earned by our students. We have had eight Rhodes Scholars since 1995. In the same period, our students have won 43 Goldwater Scholarships and ten Truman Scholarships, and each year we have multiple recipients of major national scholarships. In 2008, UGA was the only public university in America with two Rhodes Scholars. In 2003, UGA scored a “grand slam,” being the only public university in America with winners of the Rhodes, Marshall, Truman and Goldwater Scholarships in the same year. 

P.S 2012 UGA Freshmen : 4,970 total; Avg. SAT score: 1273; Avg. GPA: 3.8


----------



## Rocky

GaDawg, please believe that I never for a moment thought that Grant Field was named for Ulysses S. Grant. That was just a lame attempt at humor. 

Yes, I knew that the land for Rose Bowl field was purchased with Tech's share of the '29 Rose Bowl game. It really was not much of a "stadium," more a backstop, two dugouts and a few bleachers.

That is very impressive information on the performance of Georgia students and I have no doubt that your figures are accurate. Many years ago I was impressed by honors such as "Rhodes Scholar" but in my cynical and advanced years I see them in the same light as the "honor" of the Nobel Prize for Peace awarded to such notables as Yasser Arafat, Jimmy Carter, Al Gore and Barack Obama. 

It may have been an oversight but you neglected to list the positions played by those Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## seth8530

I got my norma corks from juicegrape.com... but im sure you can get them from many othrr places


----------



## GaDawg

Rocky, I love it when you post in Red & Black


----------



## GaDawg

I would recommend the Winemakers Toy Store. These guys are great! I just placed an order on Thursday and forgot to add my corks. I called them late Thursday afternoon, talked to George. He added the corks and I still got my order on Saturday!


----------



## Rocky

GaDawg said:


> Rocky, I love it when you post in Red & Black


 
You are more than welcome. I tried White and Gold, but the white does not show.


----------



## btom2004

Pumpkinman said:


> I know that this topic probably has been beaten to death, *but, for those of you that have tried them*, will they work with the Italian Floor Corker and the Portuguese Corker?
> I am just running out of space and will be bottling my whites soon, it will be easier to place them back in the cases and stack them, rather than try to make room for more shelving to lay them flat.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


I don't think I saw this tip posted. You could just go ahead and use the corks that you have now. Just flip the boxes and stack them on their sides so that the bottles will lay flat.


----------



## FreestatePatriot

*Nomacorcs*

Just bottled a gallon of Pink Berry and used Nomacorcs for the first time. None of the corks seated all the way. We'll see if they last. 

Lots cheaper than Zork-corks though.


----------



## Runningwolf

FreestatePatriot said:


> Just bottled a gallon of Pink Berry and used Nomacorcs for the first time. None of the corks seated all the way. We'll see if they last.
> 
> Lots cheaper than Zork-corks though.


 The big question is what are you using to put them in? Every floor corker will seat and counter sink a noma cork. They all have adjustments on them.


----------



## seth8530

Pretty much what wolf said.


----------



## ibglowin

I enjoyed reading To Cork or Not to Cork by George Taber. Same author wrote Judgement of Paris: California vs. France and the Historic 1976 Paris Tasting That Revolutionized Wine.


----------



## FreestatePatriot

Just a plain-jane double lever hand corker- I don't have the need or the scratch for a nice floor corker. I used the same size (#9 x 1 1/2") I always use for these 375's. I tinkered with the adjustment of the corker to no avail and I'm kind of at a loss at this point. Pics Attached.


----------



## ibglowin

A double level hand corker will do that with any cork you use. The synthetic corks are even worse. It can't compress hard enough to punch it in. You are going to have to save for a floor corker of sorts or live with it.


----------



## Rocky

Could you post a picture of your corker, please. From the photos above, it would seem to me that the plunger is deforming the cork as you insert the cork. These appear to be synthetic corks. Have you tried an agglomerate or natural cork? I do not use synthetic corks or that type of corker so I don't know if it works with synthetic corks. I would try to push the cork down into the corker by hand as far as you can before applying pressure from the piston. I would also try natural and agglomerated corks to see if it is an incompatiblity issue. Practice on empty bottles.


----------



## btom2004

Looks as if you have too much wine in the neck of the bottles as well. Take some wine out.


----------



## Rocky

Patriot, I don't know if you have watched these videos. You don't have to watch the whole series. Just jump to the video on bottling. It may give you some insight as to what is happening to your corks.

http://finevinewines.com/Round3_flash_110308F/page4/wine_page_4F.html


----------



## Runningwolf

btom2004 said:


> Looks as if you have too much wine in the neck of the bottles as well. Take some wine out.


 

Good catch you are correct. 375 ml will take the wine to about 1/4" into the neck.


----------



## Turock

Yeah--when using synthetic corks, your corker has to be able to squeeze the cork vertically into a smaller diameter THEN it push it into the bottle. A hand corker just won't do it.

We have a table-top corker. Cheaper than a floor model--probably about $50 now. We have it bolted down to a dedicated table for bottling and it does a great job on sythentics which we've been using exclusively for about 10 years now. I would never go back to regular corks which we had a lot of quality issues with, no matter where we got them from. True--you can't get them back in the bottle, but all you have to do is pick up a bag of tasting corks for when you have left-over wine.


----------



## Rocky

btom2004 said:


> Looks as if you have too much wine in the neck of the bottles as well. Take some wine out.


 
Great point here! That could be a large part if not the whole issue. The small amount of air in the neck is compressed as you insert the cork and "pushes back" against the action of the corker. Get a bottle and fill it with water to just above the neck and then try to insert a cork. I am betting this solves most of your problem. Let us know. 

Good catch, Btom!


----------



## deboard

I've never had a problem with using synthetic corks in a floor corker. However, I have a battery powered corkscrew, and although it has no problem getting them out of the bottle, it is such a pain in the a** to get the cork out of the corkscrew afterward I just don't use it on synthetics. I revert back to my trusty manual corkscrew. 

Pumpkinman also mentioned wanting to use synthetics so he could just put them back in the case instead of finding space to lay them flat. I will say I just put mine back in the box quite a bit, but I turn them upside down. Stole that tip from someone here, but it works fine.


----------



## FreestatePatriot

The pictures are a little deceptive as to the the levels because the angle of the pictures, I dont think they are overfilled, but I did some more playing with these corks anyway. 

I tried corking bottle with water at a coulpe of different levels including one empty bottle. Same results as with the bottles in the pictures. I have always used amalgamated corks and even though my corker left little dimples on them they always sealed with no problem. I'm thinking I should just go back to using what i know works. I just tried these synthetic ones for the sake of trying them. I played with using the Zorks for my last batch but after pushing 4 or 5 of them in by hand I decided that was a little much too.

Rocky, a picture of the corker is attached.


----------



## seth8530

I have used a corker similar in style to that one. It also gave me issues with my synthetic corks. However, with my floor corker they work just fine.


----------



## ffemt128

btom2004 said:


> I don't think I saw this tip posted. You could just go ahead and use the corks that you have now. Just flip the boxes and stack them on their sides so that the bottles will lay flat.


 

Or put the bottles in the case upside down and stack away...


----------



## 11C_Recon

Portuguese Corker + Synthetic corks (preferably nomacorc) - What are the do's and don't with this process?
water/dry? sanitize/out of the bag? any other hints?

I read on some forum that it helps to pull the handle down until until the jaws grab the cork, and the top of the cork is flush with the top of the jaw, then smoothly pull down the handle to complete the process.

I've also read to just drop the cork in the well and pull down the lever until plunger contacts the top of the cork. Hold it for a second - - - -and then press the lever to drive the cork into the bottle.

Either of these methods required or helpful for successful insertion?


----------



## deboard

I get everything lined up (bottle under and cork settled in the top of the corker), and then try to use one smooth movement. I find that if I hesitate at all those are the ones that don't go all the way in. The only problem I've had (just once) was not getting the bottle properly seated underneath. When I tried to cork, the bottle fell out the side and the cork went flying. Luckily the bottle didn't break, but I did get wine all over the floor.


----------



## 11C_Recon

deboard said:


> I get everything lined up (bottle under and cork settled in the top of the corker), and then try to use one smooth movement. I find that if I hesitate at all those are the ones that don't go all the way in. The only problem I've had (just once) was not getting the bottle properly seated underneath. When I tried to cork, the bottle fell out the side and the cork went flying. Luckily the bottle didn't break, but I did get wine all over the floor.



You don't experience the scoring though?


----------



## deboard

No, I haven't seen the issue you are seeing with scoring. I treat the nomacorcs the same as regular corks, they are waiting, floating in sulfite solution. Not sure if that makes a difference, but it might. I saw that people were saying to do the synthetics dry, but I don't, haven't had an issue yet. *knocks on wood*


----------



## vacuumpumpman

. I treat the nomacorcs the same as regular corks, they are waiting, floating in sulfite solution. Not sure if that makes a difference, but it might. I saw that people were saying to do the synthetics dry, but I don't, haven't had an issue yet. *knocks on wood*[/QUOTE]


I do have some scoring with my floor corker - I bought new jaws to elimate the problem - but I have not replaced them just yet. I will use the Gilda hand corker and then the floor corker to push them in an additional 3/8 '' or so and wax the top - just on top of the cork to prevent any spoilage. it might be over kill - but it works for me 
I just opened a apricot wine from 2008 tonight and it was fantastic !! and yes I am using normacs as I leave all my bottles in the upright position for space


----------



## Pumpkinman

Steve,
which kind of new jaws did you purchase, I have an Italian Floor Corker, I noticed some scoring on the corks, but I kept one inverted for 5 hrs and I had no visible leaks, but I am very much partial to purchasing new jaws that may eliminate any scoring.


----------



## seth8530

I use a Portuguese corker and I might have noticed some scoring on some of my pulled corks.. But I also did as pumpkinman did and noticed no kind of leakage.. No matter how hard I tried to make it leak or slip.
\


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Note when I had some bottles on their sides for atleast 3 months up to a year - then I could see some residule evidence of leaking,and upon further investigation (no police at this time ) I saw the scoring on the cork. You can take some sandpaper and deburr the sharp edge on the plastic jaw model and it might buy you a little time 

I actually did a little research and found this link on this forum in 2009 !!

http://www.ldcarlson.com/public%20catalog/Brass%20Jaw%20Replacement.pdf

Tom ; do you have the plastic or brass jaws ? As far as I understand the plastic ones are the ones that wear out over time 

brass ones = 
http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=REPLACEMENT JAWS FOR PORTUGUESE FLOOR CORKER&product_id=1138


The plastic ones I ordered thru my LBS or google 
REPLACEMENT JAWS FOR PORTUGUESE FLOOR CORKER
and you defintley see alot of places to purchase


----------



## deboard

Interesting, I had assumed you couldn't replace these. Is it possible to replace plastic with brass? Or would that be too good to be true?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

deboard said:


> Interesting, I had assumed you couldn't replace these. Is it possible to replace plastic with brass? Or would that be too good to be true?



I believe you can't interchange then - but I am hoping that someone will prove me different


----------



## Riledup5

Reviving this thread as I am about to start corking my first batch of wine. I have a Portuguese Floor Corker and have read concerns about scoring with synthetic corks. I bought Nomacorc from HomeBrewOhio a while back and cannot find the specs for the ones I bought. 
I need to be able to store upright because of storage space concerns. I currently have water bottled and corked with the Nomacorc and stored it flat just an hour ago. However, my question is, if the Nomacorc is scored, will that make the wine more susceptible to oxidation? I am not too concerned about leaks as I will be storing the wine upright. I am worried that if liquid can leak out that would mean that O2 could get in when stored upright. What are your thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Riledup5 said:


> Reviving this thread as I am about to start corking my first batch of wine. I have a Portuguese Floor Corker and have read concerns about scoring with synthetic corks. I bought Nomacorc from HomeBrewOhio a while back and cannot find the specs for the ones I bought.
> I need to be able to store upright because of storage space concerns. I currently have water bottled and corked with the Nomacorc and stored it flat just an hour ago. However, my question is, if the Nomacorc is scored, will that make the wine more susceptible to oxidation? I am not too concerned about leaks as I will be storing the wine upright. I am worried that if liquid can leak out that would mean that O2 could get in when stored upright. What are your thoughts? Thanks!


Could you use the milk crates from Home Depot to hold your bottles ? They hold 25 bottles (laying flat) and you could stack the crates.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Yes if the Nomacorc corks are scored they can be susceptible to oxidation.

Push a cork thru and check it for scoring - no scoring no worries !

I heated up bottle wax and put some on top of the cork (after pushing the cork below the lip) this created an additional seal until I was able to purchase another corker and or jaws for it. 

I keep all my cases upright (20 at the moment)


----------



## winemaker81

My Italian floor corker lightly scores the Nomacorc 900's I use and I have no leaks. My storage conditions are not ideal, so the temperature varies from 58 F to 72 F. If the bottles were going to leak I'd expect to see it in the summer. [I store bottles on their side.]

If bottles are leaking, I agree that oxidation is a potential problem. OTOH, if the wine is not getting out, I don't foresee O2 getting in more than is normal.

Before I switched to Nomacorcs, I had a problem of mold on the outside of the cork AND about 10% of the bottles exhibited small leaks, more like weeping in the first few weeks or months. I had bottles aged 2 years, that when opened had small amounts of leaked wine inside the capsule, but the wine was fine. IME the likelihood of oxidation appears low -- which doesn't mean we should not address the problem, just that bad results are not as common as may be believed.

After corking keep the bottles upright for 3 days to let pressure normalize, lay a case on its side for a week or 2. If bottles are going to leak, you'll probably see it fairly quickly. If not? Store upright.

BTW -- the 1.5" 900 series is the most common Nomacorcs I've seen on the net. Unless a different series is specified, that's most likely what you get.


----------



## Riledup5

vacuumpumpman said:


> Yes if the Nomacorc corks are scored they can be susceptible to oxidation.
> 
> Push a cork thru and check it for scoring - no scoring no worries !
> 
> I heated up bottle wax and put some on top of the cork (after pushing the cork below the lip) this created an additional seal until I was able to purchase another corker and or jaws for it.
> 
> I keep all my cases upright (20 at the moment)



Thank you!


----------



## Riledup5

winemaker81 said:


> My Italian floor corker lightly scores the Nomacorc 900's I use and I have no leaks. My storage conditions are not ideal, so the temperature varies from 58 F to 72 F. If the bottles were going to leak I'd expect to see it in the summer. [I store bottles on their side.]
> 
> If bottles are leaking, I agree that oxidation is a potential problem. OTOH, if the wine is not getting out, I don't foresee O2 getting in more than is normal.
> 
> Before I switched to Nomacorcs, I had a problem of mold on the outside of the cork AND about 10% of the bottles exhibited small leaks, more like weeping in the first few weeks or months. I had bottles aged 2 years, that when opened had small amounts of leaked wine inside the capsule, but the wine was fine. IME the likelihood of oxidation appears low -- which doesn't mean we should not address the problem, just that bad results are not as common as may be believed.
> 
> After corking keep the bottles upright for 3 days to let pressure normalize, lay a case on its side for a week or 2. If bottles are going to leak, you'll probably see it fairly quickly. If not? Store upright.
> 
> BTW -- the 1.5" 900 series is the most common Nomacorcs I've seen on the net. Unless a different series is specified, that's most likely what you get.



Thank you!


----------



## Riledup5

Darrell Hawley said:


> Could you use the milk crates from Home Depot to hold your bottles ? They hold 25 bottles (laying flat) and you could stack the crates.



Thanks Darrell, If I were to lay them flat I guess I would then be worried about them leaking. I ran one through the corker as suggested and didn't notice any scores on the cork. I think it will be OK. It's something I will definitely keep an eye on as the corker gets more use. I've seen in this thread that you can replace the clamps of the corker if they become worn.


----------



## Rembee

@Riledup5, you may have already mentioned it and I missed it but what type, style coker do you have?


----------



## winemaker81

Riledup5 said:


> If I were to lay them flat I guess I would then be worried about them leaking.


This is exactly what you want to do. If the cork leaks, you want to know immediately, not down the road.

To avoid a potential mess, get a disposable roasting pan (or anything similar) and place it under the necks of the bottles to catch any drips. You can keep reusing the pan until it falls apart.

If you're not seeing relatively large creases, it's unlikely you'll see any leaks. Not impossible, but unlikely.


----------



## Riledup5

Rembee said:


> @Riledup5, you may have already mentioned it and I missed it but what type, style coker do you have?



It's a Portuguese


----------



## Riledup5

winemaker81 said:


> This is exactly what you want to do. If the cork leaks, you want to know immediately, not down the road.
> 
> To avoid a potential mess, get a disposable roasting pan (or anything similar) and place it under the necks of the bottles to catch any drips. You can keep reusing the pan until it falls apart.
> 
> If you're not seeing relatively large creases, it's unlikely you'll see any leaks. Not impossible, but unlikely.



Ahhh.... makes sense. I'm a little slow sometimes


----------

